# MEMOREX TELEX 1476 -- help!!!



## El Oso (Feb 17, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about an old system, Memorex Telex 1476? I just want to restart, or exit, or whatever it would take to reset the blank screen I'm on so I can login again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What are you trying to do with it? It's just a terminal, not a computer.


> 1476 A2/G2 Display Station
> 
> The Memorex Telex 1476 A2/G2 Display Station features a 14-inch green or amber flat phosphor screen with a 9 x 20 pixel character block to display up to 1920 characters with sharp, crisp definition for ease of viewing. The 72-Hz refresh rate ensures a flicker-free screen. Easily accessible front controls allow users to adjust the brightness and contrast of the display screen for individual comfort.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Oso (Feb 17, 2007)

Ah. I see. I didn't realize it was only the monitor, because it seems to be attached to the 'cpu', as it were. They share the same power button. However, I guess my issue then is with the system we're using. Once I figure out what kind of system it is, then maybe I can give you more information. I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem, that's why we're here. Hopefully, we can clear a little of the confusion.


----------



## lachlan250 (Jul 27, 2007)

We have a MEMOREX TELEX 1476 connected to an old AS400 we can't seem to get rid of; and I need to change the switch setting to 0 0. The setting under the key board are all set to zero, so it must be software related. Does anybody remember how to do this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have trouble remembering seeing one of these, never mind how to configure them!


----------



## jwstewart2783 (Sep 19, 2007)

Turn the tube off.
Hold down the space bar while turning the tube back on.
You should enter offline workstation setup. From here you can set the display address to 0. IF there's a printer connected you can set the address for that also. Instructions are at the bottom of the screen.

Hope this helps


----------

